# Verknüpfung starten



## Gayson (17. Feb 2006)

Hallo!
Wie kann ich eine Windows-Verknüpfung von Java heraus starten?

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("verknuepfung.lnk");
```
liefert

```
java.io.IOException: CreateProcess: verknuepfung.lnk error=193
```
Die Verknüpfung wollte ich benutzen, um das Programm minimiert starten zu lassen.
Danke!


----------



## Sky (17. Feb 2006)

versucht mal cmd /c start verknuepfung.lnk


----------



## Gayson (17. Feb 2006)

Ja, das funktioniert, nur soll jetzt noch zudem der Prozess beendbar sein. getRuntime gibt aber natürlich den cmd-Process zurück...


----------



## thE_29 (17. Feb 2006)

Das komische ist, in Linux für symbolische links erhält man bei java.io.File.getCanoncialPath() den "richtigen" Pfad!

In Windows net!


Sonst hättest das so machen können!

Maybe gibts einen lnk Parser?? Bzw wenn man weiß wie es aufgebaut ist, isses eh leicht zum Auslesen!


----------



## norman (17. Feb 2006)

Gayson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Verknüpfung wollte ich benutzen, um das Programm minimiert starten zu lassen.


das verstehe ich nicht ganz? gibst du in der Verknüpfung Parameter mit? das kannst du dann auch mit exec() machen..


----------



## thE_29 (17. Feb 2006)

Ne, aber die Verknüpfung gibt doch Parameter mit 

Klick Rechtsklick->Eigenschaften-> Ausführen als!

Dort steht der Parameter!

Dann kannst du gleich die exe mit dem parameter starten, ohne die Verknüpfung auszuführen!


----------



## Gayson (17. Feb 2006)

Mach mal rechtsklick auf eine Verküpfung, da siehst du, dass man diese durch eine Dropdownlist zum minimiert starten bringen, also leider nichts mit Parameter . Und selbst die würde mir nicht helfen, solang ich das Programm immer noch mit cmd /c start aufrufen muss...


----------



## norman (17. Feb 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ne, aber die Verknüpfung gibt doch Parameter mit
> [....]
> Dann kannst du gleich die exe mit dem parameter starten, ohne die Verknüpfung auszuführen!


sagte ich nicht dasselbe? :shock:


----------



## Gayson (17. Feb 2006)

Finde kein "Ausführen als" in den Verknüpfungseigenschaften...


----------



## thE_29 (17. Feb 2006)

@gayson: Meinte Ziel!

@norman: Ja, nur ich habs erklärt wo man das findet


----------



## Gayson (17. Feb 2006)

Steht bei mir nicht da, nur das Verzeichnis des Ziels, keine Parameter...
Wie lautet bei dir denn der Parameter?


----------



## thE_29 (17. Feb 2006)

Zb, eine telnet Verknüpfung:

%windir%\System32\telnet.exe 192.168.199.10

Steht das bei Ziel!


Vielleicht gehts ja auch einfach wenn du die exe ausführst??

Denn wenn dort keine Parameter hinten stehen, dann hat die Verknüpfung auch keine und somit muss die exe die aufgerufen wird schon klein gestartet werden!


----------



## norman (17. Feb 2006)

ich denke er meint diese Auswahlmöglichkeit ..  ???:L


----------



## thE_29 (17. Feb 2006)

Aaaaaa......!


Mhmm... Na das is doof!


Via JNI gehts sicher...

Nur ohne...


Welches Programm willst den starten? Vielleicht hat es ja auch einen eigenen parameter für minimiert starten?


----------



## SamHotte (17. Feb 2006)

wenn du auf 'ner Kommandozeila mal "start /?" eintippst, bekommst du diverse Parameter angezeigt, auch "/MIN" - probier es doch mal damit.


----------



## Gayson (17. Feb 2006)

@ Norman: das ist ja genau, das was ich gemacht habe.
@ thE_29: z.B. einen Browser, IE oder Firefox
@ SamHotte: Überall, was mit start zu tun hat, komm ich an den Prozess nicht ran...


----------



## SamHotte (17. Feb 2006)

hmm. dann weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter, sorry!


----------



## thE_29 (20. Feb 2006)

Wieso das geht ja was Samhotte gesagt hat 


start /MIN C:\Programme\"Internet Explorer"\iexplore.exe 


startet minimiert!

Mitn FireFox gehts leider nicht!

start /MIN C:\Programme\"Mozilla Firefox"\FireFox.exe

Aber mit allen MS Programmen scheints zu klappen!


----------

